# HVLP or Airless?



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

I have a residential new construction client concerned about high quality as they all are. I cant decide weather to use an airless 440 with a 2-10 tip or a hvlp for the trim work. The trim will be popular wood for the most part. We will be using pro block fast dry oil primer with oil satin finish coat.

What would you use do and or use?


----------



## DelW (Jul 7, 2005)

I'd use the HVLP. Dialed in correctly it'll give you an awsome finish, especially with oil. A bit slower than the airless though, but I think the finished quality will be worth it. 
Just my 2 cents:thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Hvlp


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

I say use the airless, the hvlp is going to be slow. 
I have sprayed so many houses with a high gloss industrial enamel that i can tell you, you will still get a great finish with the airless.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I voted for airless with a fine finish tip. I have a Binks setup (pressure pot) for spray stains and clear coats (only because I do not have a dedicated clear airless pump) and an airless for most anything else. I have been using my Binks in my shop for spraying paint on cabinet doors, but I am considering using the airless from now on there also. I just finished a kitchen redo and did the final coat with the airless instead of the HVLP and the airless gave a better finish on the cabinet doors. With the fine finish tip, there was not as much overspray as I expected, and avoiding overspray was the main reason I was using the HVLP in my shop. 

I suppose I should play around with thinning the finish more to get more speed out of the HVLP and to help keep a wetter edge, but why bother? I really would not want to spray a set of regular doors with HVLP (I tried it once, never again).


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

when you say fine finish tips are you talking about like a 211 or 209? I see this different heads for a airless that are suppose to dual atomize or something? I always just use a 211.


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

welovepainting said:


> We will be using pro block fast dry oil primer with oil satin finish coat.
> 
> What would you use do and or use?


Not to get off the point of the sprayer, instead of using problock fast dry oil have you tried using SW's Preprite Easy Sand oil primer. Dries very fast and sands to a powder. I have seen alot of painted woodwork done using this and a proclassic topcoat. Beautiful finish.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Traditions said:


> when you say fine finish tips are you talking about like a 211 or 209? I see this different heads for a airless that are suppose to dual atomize or something? I always just use a 211.


Fine finish tips are like 210, or 212 ect. They actualy say fine finish. 
Myself a 211 is great for me.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

If there isn't a lot, hvlp.

On new construction, an hvlp will drive you nuts if you have a lot of trim and doors.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

If there is a ton of trim rent an air assisted airless. Or rent a HVLP with a five gallon reservoir and a feed line.


I voted for HVLP BTW.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

You guys must really thin the paint for HVLP, I would think there would be too much dry overspray with an HVLP and too hard to keep a wet edge on large doors.

The fine finish tips are the dual orifice, so it atomizes twice. I use either a 212 or 210 Graco and lately am preferring the 210.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

If it was a job.......I would use the airless, for speed and you could still get a very good quality finish.

But if it was my personal project or house.......HVLP, and take the extra time and care in the prep work...and get a perfect finish!


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

MarvinWilleyJr said:


> If it was a job.......I would use the airless, for speed and you could still get a very good quality finish.
> 
> But if it was my personal project or house.......HVLP, and take the extra time and care in the prep work...and get a perfect finish!


 

Thats what im affraid of quality. I would like to use an airless for production, but my gut tells me we should use an hvlp which havnt used in such a long time.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

No.....
I'm not saying that an airless won't give you quality. You can do just fine with an airless. Probably just as close to as good as the HVLP......with the HVLP there is alot less over spray, material waste, etc.


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

Well we went with the airless once again. The trim turned out beautiful 
2-10 tip.


----------



## sprayer48 (Apr 10, 2008)

slickshift said:


> Hvlp


what type of an hvlp gun. i have a capspray 9100 and no gun. used to use my airless but want to use hvlp on trim and doors with latex.
mark


----------



## Dash808 (Jun 5, 2008)

sprayer48 said:


> what type of an hvlp gun. i have a capspray 9100 and no gun. used to use my airless but want to use hvlp on trim and doors with latex.
> mark


I may be selling my Capspray gun soon if you are interested. It's in good shape.
Let me know:thumbsup:
RC


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Lack of confidence is something that grabs me by the boo boo every time I sign off on a bid that includes work that is *FAR *_less_ than new construction forgiving (i.e. no carpet, no furniture, no people, etc.).
Buck up Buttercup and shoot the material out of your airless at half power with your 2** fine finish tip.
You will do fine.
Unless you are already done?


----------

